# Here's a tough one...



## Scout_379 (Oct 17, 2004)

My intsructor asked this to our class a few months ago. I thought it would be interesting to see the responses from everybody here.

"What is the most powerful technique in Karate?"  

We were all clueless.


----------



## Mark Weiser (Oct 17, 2004)

Honestly it is not doing a Technique implying your at peace and not in conflict.


----------



## Scout_379 (Oct 17, 2004)

> Honestly it is not doing a Technique implying your at peace and not in conflict.


close, and partially true...but not quite right


----------



## Touch Of Death (Oct 17, 2004)

The most powerfull hand strike is an inward downward hammerfist. The most powerfull kick is probably the heel or Mule kick (Matt David aka Sterling Peacock told me about the kick when I was ten; I could be wrong)
Sean


----------



## Scout_379 (Oct 17, 2004)

I said a reverse punch or side kick. Still got it wrong...


(hint:  its a zen sort of question)


----------



## Shodan (Oct 17, 2004)

My guess is awareness?  Is that a technique?!

  :asian:  :karate:


----------



## Touch Of Death (Oct 17, 2004)

Scout_379 said:
			
		

> (hint:  its a zen sort of question)


So I says to the hot dog vendor, "Make me one with everything!".


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Oct 17, 2004)

Avoiding a fight in the first place.


----------



## Scout_379 (Oct 17, 2004)

Shodan said:
			
		

> My guess is awareness? Is that a technique?!
> 
> :asian: :karate:


lol

yes it is, but still not there...yet


----------



## CanuckMA (Oct 17, 2004)

Having fully mastered the ancient art of Nike-do


----------



## Shodan (Oct 17, 2004)

Alrighty then....howz about self-discipline?

  :asian:  :karate:


----------



## Touch Of Death (Oct 18, 2004)

Respect?


----------



## TigerWoman (Oct 18, 2004)

Sounds familiar.  My master asks that question every so often, like in years....  Its funny but I think his answer seems to change...  

I've heard him say, side kick.  Then I heard him say, spin side. And lately he said round kick, so it is whatever is more powerful and relevant for the particular situation is what I say.  Or I guess you could say, just walking away is another "technique" but really it is absence of technique and good common sense.  Throwing hands up... TW


----------



## Scout_379 (Oct 19, 2004)

new hint:

Ideally, what should be going through your head during a punch?  What is the key to personal awareness?   

you are all right, but so wrong...think zen!


----------



## bignick (Oct 19, 2004)

is the answer no technique


----------



## Marginal (Oct 19, 2004)

Scout_379 said:
			
		

> new hint:
> 
> Ideally, what should be going through your head during a punch?  What is the key to personal awareness?
> 
> you are all right, but so wrong...think zen!



If it's something about relearning innocence and mushin, I'm gonna cry.


----------



## bignick (Oct 19, 2004)

Marginal said:
			
		

> If it's something about relearning innocence and mushin, I'm gonna cry.


pretty much my thoughts if the answer is "no technique" which is what i thought of when i first read this post...but i withheld my reply to see what others would say.....


----------



## Scout_379 (Oct 19, 2004)

bignick,
YOU GOT IT! 

Marginal,
mushin is a part of it, but just like all the previous answers. Relearning innocence? beats me...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The answer is "nothing". there is no one technique
no technique, but at the same time it is the technique at hand...

The way I had it best put to me was that a punch just happens, nothing, no thought needed to throw it out there...

Like when your hand shoots out for your grandparents wedding set that you just nudged off the table. The moment where there is nothing in your head, that split second, just before you start thinking, OH, SH##!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




but I may have messed up in my reasoning or memory.

Can anyone else get anything from "nothing?" I mean, does anyone else have another interpretation?


----------



## Mark Weiser (Oct 19, 2004)

_pretty much my thoughts if the answer is "no technique" which is what i thought of when i first read this post...but i withheld my reply to see what others would say....._




			
				Mark Weiser said:
			
		

> Honestly it is not doing a Technique implying your at peace and not in conflict.


I think that is what I said in the first place.


----------



## Gary Crawford (Oct 19, 2004)

That was the answer in the beginning of "Enter the Dragon"


----------



## Touch Of Death (Oct 19, 2004)

I would disagree. Thinking of nothing is all well and good but it must be a disciplined nothing. Not only that, when under attack you should at the very least be thinking positively, as in, "I was hoping you would do that!"
Sean


----------



## OC Kid (Oct 19, 2004)

I was going to say any technique you master. The masters of old knew a lot of techniques and mastered only one. One is all you need, No matter what the individual technique is, reverse body punch, shotei what ever. If you master it you can use it in any or all situations...JMO


----------



## Marginal (Oct 20, 2004)

Scout_379 said:
			
		

> Marginal,
> mushin is a part of it, but just like all the previous answers. Relearning innocence? beats me...



Just a reference to an old Japanese text by Yagyu Muenori that at one point advocates training until whatever techniques you're integrating are completely natural when they're executed as if they're instinctive etc. 



> The answer is "nothing". there is no one technique
> no technique, but at the same time it is the technique at hand...



Technique's still there however. If nothing settled it alone, then nobody would even need to bother with a MA. 



> Like when your hand shoots out for your grandparents wedding set that you just nudged off the table. The moment where there is nothing in your head, that split second, just before you start thinking, OH, SH##!!!



Usually in those moments for me, time seems to slow down. Not really a no thought situation, just one instant of obvious, imperative action. 

For example, back when I was four I was coming out of my room, and I saw my 6~7month old sister crawling off the back of our couch. Resulting in her sailing headfirst towards the floor from about 4' up. I sprinted down the hall, and caught her about 6" from the ground. Crossing that gap took almost no time, but I saw every millisecond pass like a minute.


----------



## Shotochem (Oct 20, 2004)

IMO, the most powerful technique is any technique taht is delivered with focused INTENT to do physical harm.  There is a big difference between your typical punch and one coming at you with the intent of really hurting you.


----------



## MisterMike (Oct 20, 2004)

Powerful is a relative term. My answer is "No Technique" as well. This shows you have true understanding of Karate. It is in line with Musashi's way of "No Sword".

With this understanding, and I am of course still learning, you can beat an opponent without throwing that punch. Or you can use your opponent's punch against him.

_Think back to Mr. Miyagi, avoiding the punches at the beginning of the second movie, and Mr. Cobra Kai guy cuts his hands all up. He was defeated physically as well as mentally._ 

Having a calm mind in the face of having to accept whatever is presented to you.

It seems your teacher's question is more of a Koan. It get's the student to look deeper at the inner layers of their art and then at themselves. To me, this is the ultimate goal of Martial Arts.


----------

